# 5 Watt Single Ended Cathode Biased Amp - How to add Master Volume?



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey Guys, I want to build my own version of this little amp but have never added a Master Volume on a single ended Cathode Biased amp like this. Is it possible to put in a good sounding MV, if so, where and how :S

I've attached the schematic below. Thanks for any help!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

About the only spot I can see to put one is in place of the 220K before the power tube. It would sort of be like a PPIMV, can't say whether you'd consider it good sounding or not. 
Hot lug of (250K) pot would go to the .022 cap, 5K6 resistor would get disconnected from cap and go to pot wiper. 3rd lug of pot would go to ground.


----------

